# fs: rare, Lamiglas Supersurf 12' SS12MHC casting rod, 4-8nB Heaver. Closed.



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Green Lamiglas Supersurf 12' casting rod. General purpose 4-8oz and bait.

SS 12 MHC

i rate good solid 3 - 18oz by my standards (lead + bait)
or 3-10oz (lead only).
its label says 3-12, or 6-16 ill double check in the morning

Pretty rare to find these rods now. Long discontinued.
Lamiglas doesnt even make factory 12' rods anymore too.
its a 60/40 split. Guides all on top.
Extremely lightweight, can hurl sinkers VERY far without much user input.

I promise you wont end up sore after using this. Its very easy on your back and shoulders.

Easily overhead thump casts 5,6,8,10oz + bait without much power required.

It loads up very easy. Fights fish great. Smashes 5nbait into the horizon easily.

Very good condition.

Since its a SuperSurf, itll still have Lamiglas's dubious lifetime warranty.

Made in the USA.

Looking for $350 shipped.
$300 cash, pickup in Brooklyn, NY.






































Reel not included. For demo of static load only.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Do you still have this rod?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> Do you still have this rod?


Hey fb. Still have it


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Would you be interested in a trade?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Saltiga ballistic tbna 33–405..........


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> Saltiga ballistic tbna 33–405..........


That works. Ill give it a whirl and hope my old man will use it. 

How would you like to go about? I ship first, you ship first?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I’ll ship today most likely (if not friday)
Pm sent with adress


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok.ill do the same.

Traded. Closed


----------

